# Decor Seal?



## redterror117 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm wanting to use a few figures to spruce up my new aquarium and give it more of a theme. I'm worried about the paint and plastic leaching into the water though, and I'm afraid of boiling the figures (as it could melt or damage them). Is there any kind of clear seal that I could coat on them to 'waterproof' them as to make them safe for tank use? I know that I cant use clear nail polish, as the chemicals in it are very hazardous, but I haven't seen much else.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If it's made for fish tanks, you can use it. I wouldn't use anything that isn't made for fish tanks except for silk plants from the dollar store. With them, you rinse them off for a while.


----------

